# Ultimatevape



## kimbo (3/1/15)

Hi

Anybody buy from these ppl before. The have some 60mg nic but how can i be certain it is 60mg?

http://www.ultimatevape.co.za/mixol...t-ice-60mg-nicotine-liquid-single-bottle.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie (3/1/15)

kimbo said:


> Hi
> 
> Anybody buy from these ppl before. The have some 60mg nic but how can i be certain it is 60mg?
> 
> http://www.ultimatevape.co.za/mixol...t-ice-60mg-nicotine-liquid-single-bottle.html


I suggest try it, and when you wake up 10 minutes later, you will know they are correct.

Or.. could we ask @Silver to test it?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## andro (3/1/15)

this is actually a friend of my coworker and live 200 m from my house . 
is an it guy that is obsessed with vaping and open a business on the side . import all his stuff and from what i know about him can be trusted .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kimbo (3/1/15)

andro said:


> this is actually a friend of my coworker and live 200 m from my house .
> is an it guy that is obsessed with vaping and open a business on the side . import all his stuff and from what i know about him can be trusted .



Thank you @andro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (3/1/15)

I've been thinking of getting some pure vg base to dilute some of my eliquids and turn them into cloud juices, just wondering what the difference in quality is between,

http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/index.php?route=journal2/quickview&pid=184
vs
http://www.ultimatevape.co.za/mixol...egetable-glycerine-vg-3-bottle-multipack.html

Almost 3x the price on the second one, USP grade etc..

**Sorry for hijack**


----------



## kimbo (3/1/15)

VandaL said:


> I've been thinking of getting some pure vg base to dilute some of my eliquids and turn them into cloud juices, just wondering what the difference in quality is between,
> 
> http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/index.php?route=journal2/quickview&pid=184
> vs
> ...



Maybe the bottle?

But as far as i know they are just about the same thing


----------



## Silver (3/1/15)

Hi @VandaL i think @Derick from SkyBlue uses the best possible grade for his DIY products
Despite it being cheaper I am quite confident it is of good quality

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (3/1/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @VandaL i think @Derick from SkyBlue uses the best possible grade for his DIY products
> Despite it being cheaper I am quite confident it is of good quality



I'll second that. The SkyBlue VG is a known quality (to me personally) and it is cheaper - seems like a no-brainer to me 
Also @Derick is here on the forum, so you can kk him out if it's not up to snuff

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Derick (4/1/15)

Quality wise, it is pharmaceutical grade, we get it from a local Lab, the VG is what the lab calls Vegetable Grade, so it is true VG. This lab also Supplies Springbok Pharmacies around the country, so you could go there and buy exactly the same thing.

Why so cheap? We don't have the overheads of a nation wide pharmacy and it is not a lot of work to just bottle and label it

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 4


----------



## Derick (4/1/15)

And yes, you are free to Kk me out if you find anything wrong quality wise

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## BumbleBee (4/1/15)

VandaL said:


> I've been thinking of getting some pure vg base to dilute some of my eliquids and turn them into cloud juices, just wondering what the difference in quality is between,
> 
> http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/index.php?route=journal2/quickview&pid=184
> vs
> ...


It's 3x the price but the description suggests that you're going to get 3x100ml for your R90, in which case it's about a buck cheaper. Also worth noting is their flavourings come in 5ml bottles whereas you're getting 10ml for R5 less at skyblue.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Derick (4/1/15)

Only see now the thread is called UltimateVape - sorry didn't mean to 'promote' my stuff here


----------



## free3dom (4/1/15)

Derick said:


> Only see now the thread is called UltimateVape - sorry didn't mean to 'promote' my stuff here



We were already do that for you - you can hardly be blamed for agreeing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VandaL (4/1/15)

Was just curious why his is basically 3x the price. @BumbleBee skyblue sells 250ml for R31,this guy sells 300ml for R90. Just trying to find out how he justifies the price since nobody has ever had an issue with skyblue stuff


----------



## Derick (4/1/15)

VandaL said:


> Was just curious why his is basically 3x the price. @BumbleBee skyblue sells 250ml for R31,this guy sells 300ml for R90. Just trying to find out how he justifies the price since nobody has ever had an issue with skyblue stuff


Yeah you don't really know what anybodies overheads are- perhaps he imports the 100ml bottles already packaged by someone, pays shipping, etc.

We buy Local and I pick it up with my car, I design the labels, get the bottles myself etc., so our overheads are very low where that is concerned

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/1/15)

VandaL said:


> Was just curious why his is basically 3x the price. @BumbleBee skyblue sells 250ml for R31,this guy sells 300ml for R90. Just trying to find out how he justifies the price since nobody has ever had an issue with skyblue stuff


Ah ok, missed that, just assumed SB was 100ml.... I think it's time I considered getting some sleep

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Derick (4/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Ah ok, missed that, just assumed SB was 100ml.... I think it's time I considered getting some sleep


Holy crap it's 1:45

Yeah, bed time for me definitely


----------



## kimbo (4/1/15)

Also the 60mg nic is actually more expensive than the 36mg from @Derick 

You buy 50ml 60mg and to make that 100ml 36mg say VG base you will need to add 60ml of 60mg VG and 40ml of clean VG. You only get 50 ml so you will only be able to make +-95ml and that is for over R200 if you include the cost of the clean VG

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (4/1/15)

kimbo said:


> Also the 60mg nic is actually more expensive than the 36mg from @Derick
> 
> You buy 50ml 60mg and to make that 100ml 36mg say VG base you will need to add 60ml of 60mg VG and 40ml of clean VG. You only get 50 ml so you will only be able to make +-95ml and that is for over R200 if you include the cost of the clean VG



@kimbo how you can do math so early on a Sunday morning is beyond me...but well done 
My brain just tried, but I head a sound that is pretty close to a car that won't start 
Need more coffee 

I suppose that his stuff is more expensive due to overheads as @Derick said. As @andro mentioned, it's a side business and as such he probably does not have time for a hands on approach and thus pays extra for bottling, handling, transport, etc. These things add up quite quickly 

I see that the juices they sell is 70/30 PG/VG....interesting 
But I really realy dislike the wording on their juice lables "For all *e-smoking* devices" - I don't e-smoke anything

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kimbo (4/1/15)

free3dom said:


> @kimbo how you can do math so early on a Sunday morning is beyond me...but well done
> My brain just tried, but I head a sound that is pretty close to a car that won't start
> Need more coffee
> 
> ...


ahahahah by that time i had two cups of coffee in and the Reo is loaded with 24mg

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## free3dom (4/1/15)

kimbo said:


> ahahahah by that time i had two cups of coffee in and the Reo is loaded with 24mg



So that's what I'm doing wrong...I need to augment my morning brew with some "big boy" juice

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## cfm78910 (4/1/15)

kimbo said:


> Hi
> 
> Anybody buy from these ppl before. The have some 60mg nic but how can i be certain it is 60mg?
> 
> http://www.ultimatevape.co.za/mixology/mixing-products/50ml-cobalt-ice-60mg-nicotine-liquid-single-bottle.html



I order my liquids from Ultimate Vape, they are excellent. I prefer tobacco liquids and theirs are the only ones I've come across that I can vape all day. Really good quality stuff and they get their flavourings from the USA not China. My favourite is their Flue Cured Tobacco but their USA mix and American Red Tobacco are both also very good. I order on-line and they always deliver within 24 hours. The company is run by a guy by the name of Stuart and his dad Mike and they are great guys. They have a vast range of flavours and you can buy from them with your eyes closed.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## cfm78910 (4/1/15)

free3dom said:


> @kimbo how you can do math so early on a Sunday morning is beyond me...but well done
> My brain just tried, but I head a sound that is pretty close to a car that won't start
> Need more coffee
> 
> ...



I didn't realize their liquids are 70/30, I thought they were 50/50. That will explain the excellent throat hit I get from their juices. I'm a sucker for a proper throat hit and high VG liquids don't work from me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (4/1/15)

cfm78910 said:


> I didn't realize their liquids are 70/30, I thought they were 50/50. That will explain the excellent throat hit I get from their juices. I'm a sucker for a proper throat hit and high VG liquids don't work from me.



I agree on the throat hit 
Just a pity I had to read about the 70/30 in their DIY liquid description, not the juice description itself


----------

